# 35 year old hairdryer!



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

After reading all the discussion re the 25 year old iron it made me think  

I bought my travel hairdryer in 1980 for my first trip abroad. 8O 

I am still using it - regularly!! 

Should I be? 

The only problem I have ever had with it was when I tried to use it with a not very powerful inverter and it blew the fuse. (Not sure you can even buy domestic type fuses these days)

Advice anyone? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Yes,got me thinking! Got my Dishwasher 47 years ago and still going strong and has never broken down ! The Brand "Wifey"


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you mean the glass 3/5/10/13amp plugs for household appliances then yes they are still available.What size has it been using.
There used to be places you could take an electrical appliance to have it tested for safety.Not sure if one still can.But I would think the lead would need changing.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

One can buy standard 1" fuses for plug-tops from 1A upwards.

Not just in the usual 3, 5 & 13A values.

I keep 1, 3, 5, 7, 10 & 13A here at home and in the van.


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

I suppose if you still have 35 year old hair then it is a good idea. Unfortunately I still do have 35 year old hair but then I lost it at 28. 
jon
:crazy:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Jon - do you mean that you lost the hair dryer or you hair?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

When you get to our age many items in the house are rather old but if you work on the adage if it ain't broke don't fix it many of them will probably see us out. 

EG, Our Kenwood Chef is about thirty years old still works, as do all of the appliances and spares are readily available


----------

